# First Time in the Boat 2021



## LDUBS (Feb 24, 2021)

Calm day. 53 deg water at the shallow end of the lake. Trolling for trout. Two rainbows like this at 3' deep. Three LMB from 12" to 15" at 12' to 16' deep.


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 25, 2021)

Sweet!! 

I've still got nearly 4 weeks before I can finally wet a line for the year. But it'll be for my annual 4 day trip with some buddies to a power plant lake in Virginia. ALWAYS a good time. Am really looking forward to it.

Nice to see you back on the forums LDUBS!!!


----------



## JL8Jeff (Feb 25, 2021)

My boat is stuck in the garage with all kinds of boxes car and truck parts packed all around it. I've been shoveling down the snowpiles the last couple of days and I'm slowly starting to see grass! I think the 50 degree rain this weekend will really speed up the snow melt and then I'll start thinking about the boat. I usually get out in March so we're getting close.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 11, 2021)

I was able to get out in the boat today for the first time this year. It was in the 70's with a bit of a breeze and the river is nice and cold with the snow melt runoff. It was great to get out and kick back, but my used regulator/rectifier from last year worked for about 10 minutes and now it's not charging again so I guess it's cooked like the original last year. I'm wondering if I might have a coil issue but I do have a used CDI regulator/rectifier to try. I don't want to buy a new one and end up cooking that so I might need to try some used ones to see if it's a coil issue.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 16, 2021)

I've been sidelined because of a medical procedure and am going nuts seeing the boat sitting there unused. I think I am going to try and get the trailer out for some camping near the ocean early next week. We need to get out of the house and what the Doc don't know won't hurt him. Haha.


----------



## Attwanl (Apr 17, 2021)

Good day on the water


----------

